

Why the "Finnish SOPA" is such a big thing for the country - bergie
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/01/10/why-elisas-blockade-is-such-a-big-thing

======
rwmj
There was an assumption at the end of that good article that the "music
industry" (whatever that broad term means) is trying to save a dying business
model.

Actually, music _intermediaries_ such as music publishers and distributors are
trying to save their business model, and because the internet disintermediates
them, destroying the internet is the logical way to go about it.

The business of making and listening to music is continuing along just fine.

~~~
bergie
I think the assumption in the article was that _music industry_ means the
intermediaries, not the artists. Artists seem to have many means to invent new
business models (Louis C.K. being a recent example, albeit not from the area
of music), but the traditional labels less so.

------
lukeschlather
Imagine if someone could get your telephone disconnected by suing you. Not by
getting an injunction against you using the telephone, mind you, but simply by
filing the suit "in good faith." That's SOPA.

This really isn't like SOPA. The courts were involved, a ruling was made.
Maybe it's bad precedent, but due process was provided. SOPA wants to let
privileged multi-million dollar conglomerates act as judge themselves and cut
people off on a whim.

------
drodil
In my opinion blocking sites like TPB and making it such a big deal makes
people who do not know the site even more curious of what is going on and will
most likely boost the usage of this kind of sites.

And just a note on the EU court of justice decision to case back from 2004:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15871961>

